# snow in Texas! why



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

Texas is getting snow, okay it is time for snow in the north east already.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not meteorological expert, but it probably has something to do with it being December.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

I just meant when I drove through in a trip from California to NY in 2000 it snowed an inch or two in El Paso and we had to stay in a hotel because people there though an inch was like a foot and the highway was a mess from an inch of snow.


----------



## seriously (Dec 11, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I just meant when I drove through in a trip from California to NY in 2000 it snowed an inch or two in El Paso and we had to stay in a hotel because people there though an inch was like a foot and the highway was a mess from an inch of snow.



I'm from Texas, just recently moved to the Northeast.  We definitely didn't know how to drive in snow, but it was because the cities didn't have the infrastructure to treat the roads.  The cities were unable to salt or sand the road, because they didn't have any system set up -- they couldn't justify the cost when it would ice maybe once a year.

I went back for the Superbowl a few years ago, and a major snow storm hit, while it was balmy up here.  DFW had to fly in de-icers, because they literally didn't have any.  Everything was closed because they didn't have anything to clear the roads with.  In fact, North Texas just bought their first snow plow last year.  This is also why all the schools and businesses close -- it is not safe to drive on untreated ice.

I drove to the mall that day because I wanted to check out what was happening -- driving on pure ice.  No traction at all.  People who were stupid enough to go out (like me) were slipping, sliding, crashing, like pinballs.  It was like nothing I had ever seen before -- especially the huge trucks that everyone has.  They felt invincible, but no one is invincible driving on sheer, untreated ice.  

As it has been getting warmer up here, it has been getting brutal down there.  For the last two or three winters, they've had more snow than we have had where I live, which is unheard of.  Today it is colder there than here, and snowing there.  We haven't had any "real" snow. 

28 years in Texas and I saw snowflakes maybe once or twice.  Generally every year there would be one ice storm in Dallas, but no further south.  Now they've been getting record snow dumps, and we are having the warmest winters ever.

Just wanted to make the point that southerners can probably drive in the snow as well as anyone else if the roads are treated.  But they never are.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2012)

seriously said:


> Just wanted to make the point that* southerners can probably drive in the snow as well as anyone else if the roads are treated*.  But they never are.



No they cant, and neither can northerner teenagers, and for the same reason.   Like anything else in life, it takes practice.


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm not meteorological expert, but it probably has something to do with it being December.



Sounds like you could qualify as a forecaster to me!


----------



## dlo55 (Dec 11, 2012)

Snow in Texas how about alittle for NH?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Sounds like you could qualify as a forecaster to me!



Absolutely.  I forecast that every December there's a good chance for it to snow in large portions of America and Canada.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 13, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Absolutely. I forecast that every December there's a good chance for it to snow in large portions of America and Canada.



I forecast the opposite.


----------

